# My Fahaka Layed Eggs



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Well the other day my Fahaka layed about 50-75 eggs, and yes they are eggs. They started out transparent, well now they still have that transparent look, but there is something growing inside of them as well! It is freaking sweet, from what I have read and heard breeding fahakas in captivity or even breeding them for that matter is like very very hard. It is a solitary fish. Asexual fish, hey it works for me. Let me know what you guys think, this si awesome!


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Asexual? That is so cool!!! Just one fish produce fertile eggs?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

the technical term for it is parthenogenesis. But yeah it is possible.







I am trying to get a cam so I can post some pics!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

take loads of photos alsong the way and write an amazing post about it - that would be sweet

and congratulations









lets hope there not snail eegs


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

lol. not snail eggs, lol. Yeah I am getting the cam tonight, going to be sweet! I hope I at least get 10 or so of them to hatch! Would be freaking great!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

AWESOME man! I hope it all works out for you. I wish I could give you advice but I know nothing about this....seems like a very cool event tho!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

also what are your plans for raising the fry?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Well after work I am going to go pick up a breeder inclosure and put the eggs in the enclosure very very carefully, It is a soft screen enclousre that will still alow water movement. It has suction cups on it so I will fasten it to the side of the tank. This way the eggs do not leave the water at all and they dont go into a diff tank that has a diff PH and temp and whatnot. That is the plan for now. If they hatch and all I will put them into a 10 gallon with a sponge filter then sell them or give some away, already told a few people they could have a few if they do in fact breed. Let me know what u think.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know anything about puffer breeding, or how good parents they are, but I would think it may be a good idea to shut off your filters and move the parent.
this way the eegs are untouched and the fry has no problems with being sucked into a filter.

but as I said puffer breeding is new to me.

I think Olson has a fakata puffer - so try posting on AA :








:








why has the wink smilie changed to this one---> :







: ?
it used to be better!!!!!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

thats the thing innes, there is no father, lol, fahakas are solitary fish, go figure that one. For the filter, that is why I am going to get the net breeder that way i can keep the eggs in that tank and with there mother and all, the less stress the better. They sure do look like fish eggs to me, if they are snail eggs they are huge, lol let just hope they are baby fahakas!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I suggest you find a puffer site quickly and find out what to do as it could mean $$$'s


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Brian I want a few Fahakas, keep them in the parent tank for at least 3 weeks, at small size water variations can kill them easy, keep the filter running, I used tp have the cage you are getting for convict fry and it was great until my cariba ripped it open


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pls post a pix. I dont think Ive ever seen eggs, frys, and even newly born pix of Fahakas.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads ...


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

wow this is really turning into a big thing, I am excited as well, just lets hope they are not snail eggs, lol, highly doubt they are but yeah not a prob nate, keep them fingers crossed man!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

hey big als near me had a couple of fahakas about 2-3 inches sorry I didnt look at the pricing if I go this weekend and they still have them Ill let u know the $$
Thats awsome hope they live and best o luck to u


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

where are some pics keep us posted


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Pls post a pix. I dont think Ive ever seen eggs, frys, and even newly born pix of Fahakas.


 yeah this would be sweet...do they guard there eggs aggressively?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I would love to see pics!This is a very rare happening...what size is your Fahaka?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

trying to get some, got to get the camera first, just moved the eggs as carefully as i could into a breeding net to for safe keeping. Hope they do well, as it looks like some of them are not going to make it but if i get 5 babies i will be happy.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

take a pic of the fahakas too i never saw one before


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

also bcollins id like to see some pics of your alligator that would be sick


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

give us an update


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Death in # said:


> take a pic of the fahakas too i never saw one before


 Here are a few pics of mine eating a crawdad...



























Bcollins111900 how big is your Fahaka?I really hope this all works ouit for ya,this is a very rare thing.I actually cannot think of ever hearing about captive breed Fahakas...best of luck man and keep us updated


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

olson how bigs your fahaka thats awsome eating


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats







Bcollins111900 thats awesome, hope it all works out i can't wait to see some pics also







olson nice fahaka!!!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> olson how bigs your fahaka thats awsome eating


 My Fahaka is around 6 inch and growing like a weed


----------

